# Thermoencapsular



## Wade E (Aug 23, 2007)

I just used this thermoencapsulsular for the 1st time and man does this thing get hot! 





You have to let it warm up for 2 minutes before starting to proceed but once its there its good to go! You place the heat shrink capsule on the bottle and rest it on the platform and slide it up into the heating element and quickly take it back cause its done in a



! Came out perfect!


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## smurfe (Aug 23, 2007)

Your just now getting around to using it? I thought you have had it for a while. I figured you would of been shrink sealing everything with it.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 23, 2007)

And the pictures are where...? *Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## smurfe (Aug 23, 2007)

JWMINNESOTA said:


> And the pictures are where...?




Yeah, we really need a "This thread is worthless without Pics" smiley icon!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't believe ya wade..you gonna haft show some pictures of it in action to restore your credibility to the forum buddy


----------



## Wade E (Aug 24, 2007)

I only did 1 bottle to give to PlymouthPete for graciously giving away 5 cases of delabeled bottles. Im going up his house after work with four different wines. I have to bottle a batch this weekend to have a carboy for the crabapple wine thats fermenting now so I see you then.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2007)

Alright alright! I hear ya! For anyone who has never seen or tried this
tool, it is pretty expensive but saves so much time compared to most
methods and comes out perfect every time after you figure out that you
have to put the bottle with the capsule all the way up until it hits
the top of the unit. Took me about 10 heat shrinks to figure it out
since the instructions are very lame and tell you about a screw for
height adjustment that isnt there and would be no where to put it if it
did come with it. They must be old instruction for a previous model.
But anyway all you need to know is that I did 31 capsules in 4 minutes
flat after thev 2 minute warm up period and most of that time was spent
getting the capsules separated from the rest of them. As fast as you
can put the bottle in and pull it back out is the speed that it takes.You do not have to be rushing but you cant be slacking off either!





*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2007)

On another note, I have been using printer paper and a glue stick until now but since using George's pre-gummed label paper I am sold on this stuff . Ive had to many of the glue stick labels just fall off over time and these labels stick well and come off pretty easy with hot water but dont fall off like my glue stick ones.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2007)

For those of you who do not know what this tool looks like, here is a picture of the Ferrari Horizontal Thermoencapsular.


----------



## dfwwino (Aug 26, 2007)

How much does this toy cost? Probably more than not burning my fingers in a boiling pot of water can justify.



Perhaps one day when the kids have left the nest. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2007)

$199.99, yes that hurts but it in the long run she's worth every penny. Gives me more time with my kids and thats what counts.


----------



## dfwwino (Aug 26, 2007)

I just had to chuckle. I'm recovering from buying a La Bodega Port yesterday after having several carboys full of wine. My lovely wife has been very kind not to rub it in too much about what I spend on this hobby. I think if I showed up with the thermoencapsulator she might implode. Given we're buying a new house and furniture, refrigerator, washer and dryer and the oldest kid is going to college next year, this will have to go on the long term wish list along with the cider press, wine press, grape crusher, and three-tier all grain brewing system. I love this hobby. I'd also love to have an automatic bottling filler and labeler. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2007)

Now that is a wish list!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodman (Oct 23, 2007)

I use a paintstripping heat gun to shrink the capsules. Put the temperature setting on low hold the gun about 12" away as it starts to shrink turn the bottle. Works best if pointing the gun down at an angle to the bottle. Theycan be purchased for about$50.


----------



## masta (Oct 23, 2007)

I also use a heat gun but Ionly shrink bottles that go out for gifts and then the person has to be on the special list in order to qualify!


----------



## lockdude (Oct 23, 2007)

I use the heat gun also.Mine came from harbor freight tools for $12.
It was on sale.
lockdude


----------



## scubaman2151 (Oct 23, 2007)

lockdude said:


> I use the heat gun also.Mine came from harbor freight tools for $12.
> It was on sale.
> lockdude




Nice, which one did you get? I have a harbor freight right by me.


----------



## lockdude (Oct 23, 2007)

I think its the only model they had.It works just fine,for a cheepey.
lockdude


----------



## PeterZ (Oct 23, 2007)

Boiling water works for me. I already have the saucepan, which serves double duty as a cooking tool. Two quarts of water = $.0000000001


----------



## scubaman2151 (Oct 23, 2007)

PeterZ said:


> Boiling water works for me. I already have the saucepan, which serves double duty as a cooking tool. Two quarts of water = $.0000000001




You just dip the bottle into the water when the cap is on it right?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, you just need to be holding the capsule tight to the top of the bottle. George does sell a tool specifically for this.
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">6598 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">




</td>
<td width="20%">

Fast Seal Tool


For use with heat shrinkable PVC capsules</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$4.99</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$4.99 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">Stocked </td>
<td width="15%">

Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 23, 2007)

I use the boiling water method but the last time I realize I need a deeper pot. And I use a shrimp deviener to hold theshrink in place until it hits the water then I pull it out. It all happens in a fraction of a second. 


Getting back to the bigger pot......I dunk fast and find that I've hit the bottom of the pot and it nicks a little color off the shrink where it bounces off the bottem. Will try a larger pot of keep it off the bottom next time.




Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Dean (Oct 23, 2007)

I've used heat guns, boiling water, and I've even tried one of the units Wade has at my LHBS. Both boiling water and Wade's unit have very consitent and *quick* results. The heat gun works okay, but the boiling water seems to apply heat in all directions at the same time, resulting in a better, more even shrink. Wades unit does the same without the risk of burning yourself on steam or boiling water.

The heat gun does an okay job, but requires more time, and the results, while good, are just not spectacular.


----------



## laneygirl (Nov 8, 2007)

I have been using a heat gun that I got from Harbor Freight, but have been frustrated with inconsistent to poor results. 


I was going to order one of those fast seal tools that Wade recommended, but I like the tip I got from George better: Use a tea kettle and open up the spout lid to allow steam out, holding the shrink wrap in place with a long object (like a bread knife) and tip bottle upside down, hold up to steam and voila...a very consistent and faster approach to applying shrink wraps.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 8, 2007)

laneygirl, I have been using the tea-kettle method for years and everytime I bring it up, somebody has a better idea. Once you get the kettle singing, it takes about a split second to get it shrunk and the kettle is an item most households have already. I use a spoon instead of knife, but the thing is to keep the cap tight against the top of the bottle when you put it under the steam. Give it a quick spin under the steam and you are done- if you don't you can get wrinkles.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 8, 2007)

Hummmm...I've been dipping in boiling water with a spoon....fianlly...another use for the tea kettle...Got to try that.


----------

